# Cách nấu canh rong biển giúp lợi sữa cho sản phụ



## uyenlam (27/3/18)

*Canh rong biển là món ăn bổ dưỡng giúp sản phụ lợi sữa, giúp sữa mau về sau khi sinh mà không sợ béo hay ngấy ngán như món cháo móng giò.*

*Thành phần dinh dưỡng của rong biển*
Hàm lượng sinh tố A trong rong biển cao gấp 2-3 lần so với cà rốt, hàm lượng canxi cao gấp 3 lần so với sữa bò, vitamin B2 cao gấp 4 lần trong trứng… Nghiên cứu của y học hiện đại cho thấy rong biển còn chứa thêm các dưỡng chất sau:
– Vitamin C: Chất dinh dưỡng rất cần thiết cho sự trao đổi chất của tế bào, thúc đẩy sự hình thành collagen, giúp vết thương mau lành và phòng bệnh chảy máu chân răng.– Iốt: Khoáng chất rất cần thiết cho tuyến giáp, giúp phòng tránh bệnh bướu cổ
– Vitamin B2: Chất tham gia truyền dẫn trong quá trình ôxy hóa của cơ thể, hỗ trợ quá trình trao đổi chất của tế bào.
– DHA: là một acid béo không no cần thiết cho sự hoàn thiện hệ thần kinh, đặc biệt là thị giác. Ở người lớn, nó có tác dụng giảm triglyceride máu và cholesterol xấu, giúp dự phòng xơ vữa động mạnh, nhồi máu cơ tim.
Rong biển có rất nhiều loại như rong mơ màu xanh như bẹ lá màu rêu, rong câu trong suốt và chia nhiều ngọn như san hô. Rong tía màu xanh pha ánh tía với bản to khổng lồ, rong sụn với những cành cây tua tủa. Rong mơ già dài đến vài chục thước, màu sậm hơn, chuyển sắc nâu, thân to và lá có thể phát triển đến cỡ như bàn tay đứa trẻ. Rong nho màu xanh lục, mọc thành từng chùm như những quả nho tí hon, hay một dề trứng cá chi chít, mọng nước….

*Vì sao sản phụ sau sinh nên ăn canh rong biển?*
Ở Việt Nam, cháo móng giò là món ăn truyền thống giúp các bà mẹ sau sinh lợi sữa. Nhưng nhược điểm của món ăn này là ăn nhiều dễ ngán và tăng cân nhanh. Rong biển vừa giầu dinh dưỡng vừa cung cấp đủ chất cho mẹ và con, hơn thế rong biển chứa rất nhiều sắt và đặc biệt ăn nhiều không sợ béo.
Canh rong biển còn đặc biệt tốt cho bà bầu vì rong biển chứa nhiều vitaminvà khoáng chất cùng axit align, alignic có chức năng ngăn chặn độc tố từ máu mẹ chuyển vào thai nhi, hạn chế khuyết tật ở bào thai. Ăn canh rong biển còn giúp bạn đỡ bị táo bón trong thai kỳ.




​Rong biển còn là món ăn giúp mẹ sau sinh đặc biệt lợi sữa, giúp sữa mau về sau khi sinh. Các mẹ có thể tham khảo các món ăn với rong biển sau đây:

_*Rong biển nấu đậu hũ*_
+ Nguyên liệu:
– 30 gr rong biển khô dạng sợi (chú ý không mua loại cán ra dùng để cuốn kimbap).
– 100 gam đậu phụ non (bạn có thể mua đậu phụ non trong siêu thị hoặc thay thế bằng đậu phụ thường nhưng ăn không béo và ngon bằng đậu phụ non).
– 100 gam nấm thủy tiên hoặc nấm kim châm.
– Nước tương, xì dầu, cà rốt, gừng tươi

+ Cách làm:
Ngâm rong biển trong nước lạnh tầm 30 phút cho nở, sau đó rửa sạch, thái nhỏ vừa ăn.
Đậu hũ xắt miếng nhỏ vừa ăn, có thể xắt thành hình chữ nhật hoặc hình vuông tùy ý.
Cà rốt rửa sạch, gọt vỏ, tỉa hoa hoặc thái miếng mỏng.
Gừng tươi thải mỏng hình sợi, nấm bỏ gốc tách miếng ngâm trong nước sạch tầm 10 phút thì vớt ra để ráo.
Cho nước vào nồi, khi sôi bỏ rong biển vào, khuấy đều, đun sôi trở lại tầm 5 phút rồi cho thêm nấm và cà rốt vào, cho tiếp đậu hũ và gừng vào sau cùng. Nêm thêm xì dầu, hạt nêm cho vừa khẩu vị đun sôi lại là được, bắc ra ăn nóng.

_*Rong biển nấu sườn non*_
+ Nguyên liệu:
- Rong biển 300 gam, sườn non 300 gam, đậu hũ trắng, rau mùi, cà rốt, nấm hương, gừng, hành lá.
- Gia vị: hạt nêm, muối, bột ngọt, đường, nước mắm, hạt tiêu.
+ Chế biến:
Sườn non rửa sạch, chặt khúc vừa ăn, cho nước vào ninh tầm 20 phút cho chín mềm, khi ninh hớt bọt và cho thêm gừng tươi cho dậy mùi thơm. Rong biển ngâm nước cho mềm rồi rửa sạch, để ráo cho tiếp rong biển vào nồi nước xương ninh tầm 5 phút rồi cho tiếp đậu hũ non, nấm hương, cà rốt vào đun thêm 2 phút, nêm gia vị vừa vặn rồi cho thêm hành lá, rau mùi hạt tiêu, bắc ra ăn nóng.

_*Canh tôm rong biển đậu hũ non*_
+ Nguyên liệu:
Tôm 200gam, rong biển 300gam, đậu hũ, cà rốt, gừng, hạt tiêu, nước mắm, hạt nêm.
+ Cách làm:
Tôm bóc vỏ, bỏ chỉ đen, ướp hạt nêm. Vỏ tôm và đầu tôm rửa sạch đem ninh với nước cho ngọt. Thịt tôm đem xào qua với dầu ăn, nước mắm cho săn thì trút vào nồi nước dùng tôm, cho tiếp rong biển đã rửa sạch, để ráo vào đun sôi tầm 5 phút cho thêm đậu hũ và cà rốt, gừng cắt sợi vào. Nêm gia vị vừa ăn rồi múc ra bát, cho thêm hạt tiêu vào, ăn nóng.

_Theo GĐVN_


----------



## thaixuan (24/7/19)

Để mẹ lợi sữa thì uống nhiều sữa ngũ cốc vào, đảm bảo mẹ nhiều sữa í.


----------



## tamngo (24/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Để mẹ lợi sữa thì uống nhiều sữa ngũ cốc vào, đảm bảo mẹ nhiều sữa í.[/QUO
> 
> Đúng rồi, hồi mình mất sữa siêng uống ngũ cốc là sữa về nhiều lắm luôn  .


----------



## thaixuan (24/7/19)

Mình hay mua hạt hữu cơ bên cửa hàng NTMart í, bên đó hay bán hạt hữu cơ nhập khẩu, date xa. Mua về rồi mang đi xay uống hàng ngày í bạn.


----------



## tamngo (24/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình hay mua hạt hữu cơ bên cửa hàng NTMart í, bên đó hay bán hạt hữu cơ nhập khẩu, date xa. Mua về rồi mang đi xay uống hàng ngày í bạn.


Hihi cảm ơn bạn nhé, chỗ này cũng là mối ruột của mình :v :v :v. Mình cũng hay mua sữa hữu cơ cho bé ở bên này í.


----------

